# Unfriendly Feral Cat



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

There is a feral cat that I used to see occasionally. When I saw him I would feed him with a stray cat. Sadly the stray has disappeared and the feral cat is around daily. The feral cat is unfriendly and arches his back, puffs up and hisses if I get too close. Once I pass him he follows me back to where I feed him. Sometimes I feel like I'm being stalked. Once I'm back at the feeding area he comes right up to me and is only interested in the food. Even though he is intimidating I am not afraid of him but I have a few questions.

Is it possible the stray is still around but the feral took over his territory? I think this is unlikely since I would feed both when they were around and they did not act aggressive towards each other. However, I did recently see another (third?) cat. All are solid, black, short-haired cats.

How do I make the feral a little less hostile? He doesn't have to be friendly but not hissing and not lying in the grass like he's going to attack would be good.

I have two indoor cats that do not like outdoor cats coming too close to the house. How do I prevent them from fighting because a cat outside is too close? Or better, how do I keep the feral at a certain distance. The stray seemed to learn some boundaries but the feral is different.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

it could be that the other cat was scared off or it may have found an alternative food source. first thing to do is to tnr, this will help alleviate some issues.

as far as making it less hostile, first thing to remember is that it sees you as a predator. although this article is about socializing a feral cat a lot of the tips would be useful in your situation - Stray Pet Advocacy


regarding trying to get it to keep a little distance from your home try some of these tips - How to Deter Cats - Alley Cat Allies

good luck.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Whaler-
Thanks for your response. I got so frustrated with this cat that I decided to stop feeding him. I would chase him away from the house and as soon as I turned he would follow me back. I finally resorted to water but as soon as I stopped he would follow me back. But my heart didn't listen to my brain and he is still being fed. Today when I got home he was not in the driveway or on the patio. Shortly after I got home he came halfway across the backyard and sat and waited. That got rewarded. I know his hostility is fear based. But when he is too close to the house and stressing my indoor cats I want him to be afraid enough to run from me. But when I'm at the back part of the yard with food I want him to feel that I won't hurt him. And I know my neighbors would not be happy to know that I'm feeding him so I have to sneak around. It's a difficult situation but today it is a little better.
Jan


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

glad to hear, as trust is developed you will be amazed. even the wildest of my ferals has come around and will seek out a rub down. it took about a year and a half but it is really nice to see her getting some true pleasure.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

Today was even better. He waited under a tree at the back part of the yard. I was able to change out of my work clothes and feed the indoor cats before feeding him. I'm glad you have been able to connect with even the wildest of your feral cats. I find it very rewarding to have a fearful or hostile animal learn to trust me.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

that is great!

keep at it and soon enough (soon is a relative term ) you will find that he will let you rub him for as long as you want. 

for me, perhaps the most rewarding thing was the first time i was able to pet them and feel them purr. it took a lot longer for some than others but it just made it that much more satisfying.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't expect to pet him soon. Most of the time he is staying away from the house which allows me to feed him and keep my indoor cats less stressed. He hasn't hissed at me lately (good) but seems a little more fearful (bad). Eventually I hope he can see me as the dominant but loving human. I adopted my youngest indoor cat when he was a one-year-old aggressive stray at a shelter. It was not easy at the beginning and he is not the perfect pet. But when he sits in my lap purring while I scratch his ears I feel happy.


----------

